# Duramax problem



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

My cousin has a 2003 GMC 2500HD 4x4 with the duramax. He told me it is having starting issues. Now keep in mind, I am the middle man here, as he lives in Louisville, Ky. Here is what he described to me: Starter turns just fine. Runs for 20 seconds, has like a stall or sputter, then dies. Does it every time he tries it. I can get more info if need be. Any help will be greatly appreciated:waving:


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

I belive that yr was prone to injector problems.
Check out thedieselplace.com lots of info there


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My bowtie;1181612 said:


> I belive that yr was prone to injector problems.
> Check out thedieselplace.com lots of info there


That year is known for injector problems. 01-04 are.
Where I work we have an 02 with bad injectors and it still starts pretty much fine.

I'd say he is not getting fuel or building fuel pressure.


----------



## poolboy (Sep 30, 2009)

Could be a number of things.

1.)Dirty fuel filter............... they need to be changed at a MINIMUM of 10k miles.

2.) Air leak.............. If it starts then shuts off and won't restart, open the hood and check to see if you have fuel prime. It the primer piston moves with little resistance, more than likely you have an air leak in the system Make sure the fuel filter is good and tight. If you have a bad o-ring on the fuel filter or primer piston, it may leak back to the tank overnight. the fix would be replace the o-ring and or tighten the filter.

The LB7 (engine code for 01- first half of 04, 8th dig of VIN =1) had injector issues but usually just caused it to run rough and smoke.

More info would help. also check on this site
http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/index.php


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It's definitely fuel related Sydenstricker Ldscpg. Could be quite a few things from injectors to gelling.Ask your cousin how cold it's been,if he runs an anti-gel in EVERY fill,if he's recently changed the filter,if he hasn't,when in miles was the last time he did.Usually it's either a plugged filter from either dirt or gelling,but now at least we have a starting point.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

poolboy 
Junior Member

Join Date: Sep 2009
Location: Denver CO
Posts: 12
Could be a number of things. 

1.)Dirty fuel filter............... they need to be changed at a MINIMUM of 10k miles.

NOT true at all.In app. 270K miles with 3 Dmax's,I have never changed out at 10K miles and never had a problem. I also cut in half every other old filter to see what life is left--it's usually at 50% or so.Every 12-14K miles is the PREFERRED safe interval.Many have gone longer,not advocating it,but it really depends on your fuel supplier's tanks for cleanliness.


----------



## poolboy (Sep 30, 2009)

Tuney,

I agree that a lot has to do with the tanks cleanliness at the pump , but I (and others )have had issues with dirty fuel filters @ 10-12k miles causing this same issue, so saying that it is "NOT true at all" is not entirely correct. I have gone 20K on one too. But regardless, a clean filter is important to an engine starting and performing.
Me stating to change it at a "minimum", is me stretching it a bit from what GM recommends. They want you to change it @ the same interval as the spin on filter on the allison which is 10k.


----------



## chris2500hd (Jan 1, 2011)

Need to change the fuel filter and if that's not the problem then see if it is covered under the GM special policy I think its 8 years 200k miles on the injectors for that model duramax


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

tuney443;1181974 said:


> poolboy
> Junior Member
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2009
> ...


After one time of letting my fuel filter go 15,000 miles and then it completely clogging up at 1:00 am one night along a highway and leaving me stranded in 10F weather I started changing every 5,000 miles. It is not to expensive and gives me peace of mind. Also after getting all 8 injectors replaced on my pocket book at around $4,000 I think having good filtered Diesel fuel is a good idea. All to their own just like the argument of whether or not to run a additive in the fuel their is always different opinions.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Morle of the story is to change you fuel filter first. It cures many fuel related problems. 

You have a fuel related problem on your hands. The filter may not fix it, but it is about the cheapest, easiest, and most common thing to fix.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Try the fuel filter, test for pressure if he can.. How many miles are on the engine, could be his CP3 pump, could just be a very bad batch of fuel depending on where he gets his fuel and if thats the case change the 30 dollar fuel filter! I have an airdog 2 on top of the stock fuel filter and still change it regularly! Can never be too safe, and its not like injectors cost the same as a spark plug.......


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine did this once, fuel filter WIFS was loose and letting air by. I bet if he primes it before he starts it the truck will not stall. Replace the fuel filter, be sure it is tight and the WIFS is tight and not cracked. Otherwise he may have a problem with a fuel line somewhere or he has an injector leaking by "time for injectors if so".


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Start by replacing the fuel filter.Always keep up on regular schedule maintenance on your truck.What will cost you alittle money now,could cost you more money down the road you don't want to spend,if you don't keep up on the maintenance.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

poolboy;1183589 said:


> Tuney,
> 
> I agree that a lot has to do with the tanks cleanliness at the pump , but I (and others )have had issues with dirty fuel filters @ 10-12k miles causing this same issue, so saying that it is "NOT true at all" is not entirely correct. I have gone 20K on one too. But regardless, a clean filter is important to an engine starting and performing.
> Me stating to change it at a "minimum", is me stretching it a bit from what GM recommends. They want you to change it @ the same interval as the spin on filter on the allison which is 10k.


Of course a clean fuel filter is paramount for our Dmax to perform correctly and to minimize premature pump and injector wear,but when you say'' they need to be changed at a MINIMUM of 10k miles.'',that is just not correct.If you get real filthy fuel when you fill up,you might just get a total restriction 500 miles down the road,so that would throw your statement in the crapper real fast.The correct answer is there is no MINIMUM----PERIOD,FINUTO,FINISHED.Either go by your DIC,which is what GM recommends as to when to change,OR---use a restriction type gauge to monitor remaining filter life,OR---once you establish a baseline and pretty much know your supplier's fuel cleanliness,set a reasonable changeout interval and cut your filter in half to prove your interval will work.So for me, I change the fuel filter every other oil change or app. 12-15K miles.Same thing for the Ally external.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BIGBEN2004;1187601 said:


> After one time of letting my fuel filter go 15,000 miles and then it completely clogging up at 1:00 am one night along a highway and leaving me stranded in 10F weather I started changing every 5,000 miles. It is not to expensive and gives me peace of mind. Also after getting all 8 injectors replaced on my pocket book at around $4,000 I think having good filtered Diesel fuel is a good idea. All to their own just like the argument of whether or not to run a additive in the fuel their is always different opinions.


No way to prove it of course but if it was 10* out,it could have very easily been a gelling or a filter freezing problem from trapped water as very few times will the WIF light actually work.Even a new filter then would have had you doomed.If you're really that worried about filter longevity,you should look into the new style Parker/Racor glass media filters or go to a 2 micron Cat filter setup,or even run 2 filters.Then you would have better filtration and save money and time to boot.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

yes temperature certainly plays a major role in the starting of diesel trucks.I agree with you tuney I've heard good things about those filters from a few guys who run them in their trucks.


----------

